# Delilah's picture....new champion



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Came in the mail today. Note.... she looks much more orange in this picture than she is in real life.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's gorgeous and i love her pretty feet.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

faerie said:


> she's gorgeous and i love her pretty feet.


Thanks. She does have very good feet. They are a good size with well arched toes and very thick pads. Interesting article in the latest Poodle Variety, "10 Things You Should Know before Judging a Poodle" warns people against breeding for a cat foot which the author thinks is too small.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I literally said 'Wow!' out loud. She is STUNNING! I can't believe the amount of topknot and neck hair she had! I really, really love her color. Your handler did such an amazing job. Get that puppy framed! Do you have any pictures of her with her HCC?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I literally said 'Wow!' out loud. She is STUNNING! I can't believe the amount of topknot and neck hair she had! I really, really love her color. Your handler did such an amazing job. Get that puppy framed! Do you have any pictures of her with her HCC?


Yes and that is all her. She is not wigged. You can see the end results of my hard work:

wash
band
wrap
and.... NO ROUGH HOUSING WITH OTHER DOGS!

No pictures of her in her HCC yet. Laurel is going to work on it some more on Monday. So I promise some early next week. Delilah had gotten very thin on top and the topknot is kind of floppy. I did some scissoring on her last night trying to scoop up a line and I think I messed up the trim. Sigh. I really, really need to get a mirror for my grooming room. This is the sort of thing where it is better to look in the mirror as you scissor. Of course.... it would help if I actually could scissor. I have NO talent for it. 

Funny thing about her color... she is getting darker. It is too bad because I love the mink color she had cleared to. Now all her guard hairs are growing in the darkest of brown. It is like reverse grizzling. Instead of white hairs she has these dark hairs coming in and they are coming in fast. It is really noticeable in the areas between her rosettes. It is happening from back to front the way she cleared in beginning. Ahhh..... the joys of having a "color".


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Stunning! Wow!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

What a great colour! Well done with the coat care and clip. She is a nicely put together little girl. Congrats!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

outstanding!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Delilah is so beautiful! You should be a proud momma!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks great! You must be very proud of her!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Delilah is just stunning,a big congrats to you on your accomplishment you must be on cloud nine!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Great win photo of a lovely girl--everybody looks happy, including the judge!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is perfect LOL!! 

I too love those TIGHT feet.

Congrats!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Know you are thrilled! 

Really like Laurel's spray up.

Tabatha


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree, she is really gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Again, a big Congratulations on this accomplishment! She is gorgeous. Will be looking forward to the pics of her in HCC.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Magnificent girl, magnificent accomplishment!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Love her color and I agree with Feralpudel, your judge actually looked happy to be there


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations and beautiful picture!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Really nice!!!! Congratulations on the CH..and also getting a GOOD finishing Photo!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Delilah looks STUNNING !

I went back to look at her pictures from a year ago. Her coloring today 
is very distinct ... and lovely. From the photos, she seemed so dark at 1 yr. 
She is registered as a brown, right?

CONGRATULATIONS ... all of your efforts paid off with this lovely girl :thumb:.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

She is just gorgeous. I love her color and I love how the handler's outfit perfectly complements the color of the dog. The judge looks like he really likes your dog, LOL.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Congratulations on such an accomplishment! She is a beautiful, solid bitch. I wish you all the best as you move on to performance. I am DYING to see her HCC.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

She is just *stunning *specimen and no matter how many times you correct me that there is no such thing as a "perfect spoo" she is perfect in my book :aetsch: LOL Take her outline, literary, and put it side by side with spoo official confirmation drawing and *voila * :amen: 

Browns are not my favorite color, but she is just beyond "color" , I mean, her shade is soooo pretty and unusual and shaved parts glow like finest alloy of silver and cooper :first:

Her handler did superb job with finishing groom and I LOVE "feathering" of different shade behind her ears  - really beautiful !!!

I am very glad to see that you finally have fantastic photo that truly shows her in full glory and I hope it will find it's way in some major Poodle magazine :act-up:

CONGRATS and I know that this is just the beginning of your many, many future wins :clover::clover::clover:
*
It is very refreshing to see somebody with high principals reaching a goal and being rewarded for alll the hard work :adore: BRAVO !!!!!*


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Came in the mail today. Note.... she looks much more orange in this picture than she is in real life.


A big congrats! The best news is that you were there to see her finish. There's no greater feeling than that very moment when your dog needs its last point...your heart is pounding...you almost can't believe it's happening...you don't want to blink for fear of missing that exquisite moment...when the judge points to your dog and says...WINNERS!!!

Cynthia

...and then the ride home, when you relive every nanosecond.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cynthadia said:


> A big congrats! The best news is that you were there to see her finish. There's no greater feeling than that very moment when your dog needs its last point...your heart is pounding...you almost can't believe it's happening...you don't want to blink for fear of missing that exquisite moment...when the judge points to your dog and says...WINNERS!!!


Too true. My heart was pounding. I actually didn't think Delilah was going to win because the other Open bitch was really nice and a beautiful mover!


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Delilah is so lovely in this photo...her spray-up looks exceptional. 
Congrats on your new champion girl!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Savyspoo you're killin me. Sold my Catalina 309 about a month ago...

Wasn't on it a lot in the past year with showing the dogs, so I thought instead of letting it just set I'd sell. 

Having a few pangs lately though. We've been on a list to do a St Pete to Cuba race for 3 years now and just found out it's been denied again.

Maybe that's why the dts.


----------



## savvyspoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Such a small world NOLA. We have a Catalina 350. We do love it! My husband is the true sailor. He has the racer's spirit - my job is "keeping dogs inside the boat" ; ) Sailing season is almost upon us here and we can't wait. We do very few shows during sailing months...but always enjoy jumping back into the ring now/then.

Photo attached: Our boat "Blonde Ambition" with my darling Neptune (now departed) on deck.


----------

